# Vitamins and supplements



## Mechelle (May 26, 2007)

There was a blurb about vitamins in the WLS forum. I thought it would be a good thread for supplements here.

I personally take UpCal-D I get it from vitalady.com. As a woman in my 30s it is important to really make sure I have the proper calcium I need to avoid bone problems in the future. Proper calcium intake and weight bearing exercise are the two best things to help fight osteoperosis. My stepmother has the beginnings of osteoperosis and it is already causing great pain to her so all of my sisters have started using calcium. Calcium carbonate like found in viactive chews and most other calcium suppliments are good for anyone that has not had any bariatric surgery. If you have had WLS you need calcium citrate such as citrical, because of the lack of stomach acid the calcium citrate is better for absorption after WLS. 

I also take a multivitamin with iron, which is a bit hard to find, most do not contain iron. The one source teen vitamins I get at walmart have iron in them and they can be broken up into small pieces to help the to throughly disolve and absorb into your system. To much iron causes constipation... beware!!!

I also take other vitamins and supplements such as vit C and b12 and damon swears he feels better if he takes his other supplements such as juice plus and greens plus. 

I also swear by airborne... if i even start to feel a tickle of a head cold I start taking it every few hours and it never seems to come on full blown and only lasts about 3 days. I love that stuff and keep it in stock at home at all times.


----------



## lemmink (May 26, 2007)

I take iron supplements + a multi B vitamin (as it has B12). We also have zinc and magnesium which I take every now and then.

I did buy some calcium tablets a while ago, but as I'm vegan I don't think I need them, so I don't take them.


----------



## Mechelle (May 27, 2007)

lemmink said:


> I take iron supplements + a multi B vitamin (as it has B12). We also have zinc and magnesium which I take every now and then.
> 
> I did buy some calcium tablets a while ago, but as I'm vegan I don't think I need them, so I don't take them.



I would consult a nutritionist, I think you may need to start calcium if you dont get any dairy.

Tofu however has lots of calcium... do you eat tofu?


----------



## lemmink (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, I LOVE tofu! (Although I try not to eat it or soy more than twice a week.) 

Calcium is in other things I eat a lot of though, like bok choy, almonds, even things like bread, celery, brussel sprouts, lentils, baked beans, etc. As all the blood tests I've had said that I was high in calcium, I don't think I have to worry... I'm pretty sure the best sources of calcium are green leafy vegetables and legumes anyway.

I only bought the calcium pills them originally because I got worried I wasn't getting any, but then actually had a good look at what I was eating and realised I exceeded the daily amount of calcium by a fair bit just by eating normally.

Now I think about it I realise that flax seed is another thing I kind of supplement, just for the omega 3/DHA stuff that you get from fish. I have some every day in fruit smoothies--it's not really a nutrient in pill form, but it's something that I consciously eat to get the health benefits from. 



Mechelle said:


> I would consult a nutritionist, I think you may need to start calcium if you dont get any dairy.
> 
> Tofu however has lots of calcium... do you eat tofu?


----------



## BeaBea (May 27, 2007)

Too much dairy makes my sinuses nasty and I try to avoid milk and soft cheese as much as I can.

I have to admit I'm pretty sceptical about dietary supplements - ymmv, I'm not judging! My Mum nagged me into trying Omega 3 Fish Oil capsules though and despite my scepticism they definitely ease my joints and especially my creaky knees. I buy generic ones from a supermarket which makes them cheap and I keep the bottle by my pc so at some point during the day I usually manage to choke one down.

If you have joint issues I'd recommend giving them a try...

Tracey xx


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 27, 2007)

A couple of points about calcium:
Lemmink is absolutely on target about legumes and leafy greens being your best sources of calcium. Harvard University did a nutritional study on osteoporosis about ten years ago in partnership with the People's Republic of China. They studied three groups of women: Americans of non-Asian descent, Americans of Asian descent, and Chinese women. Many women in the first two groups developed osteoporosis, but almost none of the Chinese women. The two principal differences between the two groups were(1) both the American groups drank milk, and the Chinese didn't; and (2) both American groups consumed much more meat than the Chinese women.
Your body uses calcium to process protein. That's why milk is a complete food for babies: it contains protein plus enough calcium to digest it. But if you consume large additional amounts of protein, your body has to get more calcium to handle it -- and it may solve the problem by leaching calcium out of your bones. This can be a problem for people who eat a lot of meat.
OTOH, you don't want to take more calcium than you need: it can form kidney stones! I live in an area with a lot of calcium in the water, and I used to take vitamin C supplements (which may also contribute to kidney stones), and ...yup, I got 'em! And I'm not sure osteoporosis wouldn't be better! It might be a good idea to consult a nutritionist, if you can, before supplementing your diet.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 27, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood, this is interesting information. Can you explain to me how the body uses calcium to break down protein? I'm pretty familiar with protein metabolism and am unclear on this particular detail. My understanding is that the body requires an acidic environment (the stomach) to break down protein, and that protein and calcium bind together in the bloodstream. How is calcium used to break down protein? Is it part of a metabolic function?

The information about osteoporosis is interesting, particularly given that Asian women are at higher risk for osteoporosis. I wonder if they differentiated between Asian Americans or Asian women living in Asia eating the typical Asian diet.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 28, 2007)

Miss Vickie, I'm sure you know a _lot_ more about the digestive process than I do (people tend not to consult a Greek professor when they feel ill, and there's a reason for that...), and I don't want to unintentionally mislead you or any of the other readers. What I've read about calcium is that it is important for the digestion of protein; I don't recall anything being said about its actually breaking down protein, so this was probably a reference to the binding of calcium and protein that you mention. I _think_ this may have been mentioned in the article about the Harvard-China study, which I am pretty sure is on-line (though I haven't conducted a search). One reason I posted was to get your attention, in hopes you could confirm/deny/ elaborate on the subject. Looks like I succeeded!
To answer your other question: yes, one group of women consisted of Asian-Americans eating a typical American diet, and another was made up of Chinese women eating a typical Chinese diet.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 28, 2007)

After an evening searching the net, I discovered that my memory played me false: it wasn't _Harvard_ that carried out the study, it was _Cornell_. Specifically, this was the Cornell-Oxford-China Health Study, which looked at the role of nutrition in several diseases, including several cancers and osteoporosis. There were two studies, and China Study II included women from several places in Taiwan, where the people have largely replaced the traditional Chinese diet with a Western one (_not_ a study of Chinese-Americans; sorry, my bad). Anyway, it's a really well-done study, and you can read a good summary of it by Googling "China Study".


----------



## MissToodles (May 29, 2007)

When it comes to pills/supplements, my mind works like a sieve and can't remember to take them everyday. But I have noticed when I do use certain things regularly, I have more pep in my step. For example, sam-e really has helped my joints but if you're on anti-depressants, you can't take the two together. You also must use it on an empty stomach. A complex B vitamin helps the body to better absorb and process it. I find fish oil helpful for joint health as well, but try to buy a better quality pill because there may still be high levels of mercury even when filtered. 

I also use coenzyme q10 to increase my thyroid function, I do feel less fatigued and groggy, so it may be working. My mind also doesn't feel as fuzzy. CLA (Conjugated Linoelic Acid) is found to redistribute adobminal fat, but it hasn't done a lick for me.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 29, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> CLA (Conjugated Linoelic Acid) is found to redistribute adobminal fat, but it hasn't done a lick for me.




Redistribute it to _whom_? (Entertains vision of Paris Hilton being mugged by someone's abdominal fat)


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 29, 2007)

I am a fan of vitamins and supplements. I know they're not optimal in whole-foods thinking, but I find that they help! I take a Solgar multi-vitamin with lots of stinky Vitamin B, which definitely helps with stress and immune system stuff. I also try to drink a smoothie a couple times a week with Vitamineral Green (one of those organic superfood things), flax seed oil, wheat germ, rice protein powder & an EmergenC (if I'm illin).


----------



## MissToodles (May 29, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Redistribute it to _whom_? (Entertains vision of Paris Hilton being mugged by someone's abdominal fat)



A willing donor?  I suppose on other parts of your body like hips/thighs. My thighs are larger but I've also lost a bit of weight. More about CLA from about.com:

_CLA has been the subject of a variety of research in the past several years, and findings also suggest that some of the other benefits of CLA include the following:

* Increases metabolic rate -- This would obviously be a positive benefit for thyroid patients, as hypothyroidism -- even when treated -- can reduce the metabolic rate in some people.
* Decreases abdominal fat -- Adrenal imbalances and hormonal shifts that are common in thyroid patients frequently cause rapid accumulation of abdominal fat, so this benefit could be quite helpful.
* Enhances muscle growth -- Muscle burns fat, which also contributes to increased metabolism, which is useful in weight loss and management.
* Lowers cholesterol and triglycerides -- Since many thyroid patients have elevated cholesterol and triglyceride levels, even with treatment, this benefit can have an impact on a thyroid patient's health.
* Lowers insulin resistance -- Insulin resistance is a risk for some hypothyroid patients, and lowering it can also help prevent adult-onset diabetes and make it easier to control weight.
* Reduces food-induced allergic reactions -- Since food allergies can be at play when weight loss becomes difficult, this can be of help to thyroid patients.
* Enhances immune system -- Since most cases of thyroid disease are autoimmune in nature, enhancing the immune system's ability to function properly is a positive benefit.
_


----------



## Esme (May 30, 2007)

My doctor recommended I take a B-complex vitamin now that I'm off coumadin to keep the blood healthy... and a multi-vitamin without vitamin K, which causes clotting.

One thing I do recommend is a food-based vitamin as opposed to a mineral-based one. The body absorbs them and uses them more efficiently. They cost a bit more, but I feel better knowing my body is actually using and getting the benefits of the vitamins.


----------



## butch (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm going to bump this thread because I want to find out what sorts of supplements people take, and why they take them.

I am considering revamping my vitamin/mineral/supplements regimen, and so any info you provide would be helpful to me. Specifically, do any of you take a magnesium or potassium supplement, or a calcium supplement?

Thanks for any feedback or info you care to provide.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 14, 2011)

Butch, I don't take potassium but I suppose I could. It's just not really on my radar. I take calcium, magnesium, and Vitamin D as well as B complex, sub-lingual B12, zinc, and probiotics. Some of my supplements have small amounts of microminerals as well.

I've been kind of excited to see all the advertising for probiotics (of which acidophilus is one), although it bugs me that they're so heavily packaged and marketed so aggressively (and expensively). It makes me feel sad for the sad, dark glass bottles gracing the health food store shelves for so many years, only picked up by those of us who were in the know.


----------



## penguin (Feb 14, 2011)

I've recently started taking Elevit's Women's multi vitamin.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 14, 2011)

I usually take a standard multivitamin, and one or a combination of the following:
ZMA (Zinc monomethionine aspartate) 
Choline
Body Fortress Whey Protein

I just take the supplements for muscle recovery because my workout schedule can have long periods without breaks. I just like to feel pretty good when I wake up so I can be ready to workout in the morning is all. I'm not too big on taking supplements other than for that reason. At least not now. lol


----------



## butch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the information, y'all. Thanks to the wonderful recommendation of SocialBFly, I ordered some omega-3 capsules yesterday, and will be adding those to my regimen. 

The regimen currently consists of:

a multi vitmani w/extra Vit. D
vit. D3
vit. C
milk thistle
acidophilus


----------



## bonified (Feb 15, 2011)

I take a ginko biloba sup, wild samon oil & macu -vision caps for eye health. 

Was on the protein shakes after working out, but since im recovering from surgery & not working out, I'm no longer on those.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 15, 2011)

i take all kinds of vitamins,i take a one-a-day-multi,beta-cartene,potassium,calcium.i pretty much take all the major vitamins and i also variate them and take most of all of them.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 16, 2011)

When I remember (!) I take one daily complete multivitamin. I also dabble with probiotics and take echinacea if i feel like i might be coming down with something/when everyone around me has colds and flu.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 17, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> When I remember (!) I take one daily complete multivitamin. I also dabble with probiotics and take echinacea if i feel like i might be coming down with something/when everyone around me has colds and flu.




i do that too kinda.lol when im feeling sickish i drink ensure and things like that to get a boost.but i don't drink them regularly,only like when im feeling down.LOL


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 17, 2011)

Fish Oil., Niacin, and a combination vitamin of magnesium, calcium and Vitamin D.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 17, 2011)

Omega-3 fish oil
Vitamin C
Calcium w D
Zinc
Magnesium
Royal Jelly bee caps
Prescription iron
Prescription potassium
sub-lingual B-12 soon to progress to B-12 shots
Multivitamin
Acidophilus


----------



## knottyknicky (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't been taking my supps lately, but I need to get back into it. When I'm good, I take:

an adrenal supplement whose name is escaping me, 
5000 IU of Vitamin D
Nordic Naturals Fish Oil
NewChapter Organics Multi for her
NaturalCalm Magnesium when I'm stressed or wound up
a good live probiotic
and I'm supposed to take Ioderal but I'm afraid too. Oops.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 20, 2011)

knottyknicky said:


> I haven't been taking my supps lately, but I need to get back into it.




same here.not sure why i haven't been taking my vitamins lately,but i am getting back into it too at full-force.LOL


----------



## CherryRVA (Feb 23, 2011)

I am taking a standard women"s one a day multivitamin, 1000 mg of Vitamin D, and 1500mg of cinnamon. Cinnamon supposedly helps the diabetes, so i figured it wouldn't hurt


----------



## penguin (Feb 23, 2011)

Have any of you had "vitamin fatigue"? I've been taking mine for about a month, and in that time I've been so much more tired than usual. I did some googling, and it seems some people get the same reaction. I know that if I take iron tablets I get exhausted (despite having low iron/being borderline anaemic), so I'm wondering if it's from the iron in these multivitamins (5mg). I don't want to buy a variety of tablets to do the same thing, but I might have to if I can't have these :/


----------



## Orchid (Feb 23, 2011)

multi B vit
vit C & zinc


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 23, 2011)

penguin said:


> Have any of you had "vitamin fatigue"? I've been taking mine for about a month, and in that time I've been so much more tired than usual. I did some googling, and it seems some people get the same reaction. I know that if I take iron tablets I get exhausted (despite having low iron/being borderline anaemic), so I'm wondering if it's from the iron in these multivitamins (5mg). I don't want to buy a variety of tablets to do the same thing, but I might have to if I can't have these :/




too much of iron and zinc can be bad.LOL but if you have a defiency in it,im not sure what is wrong. your body may just be reacting to it a certain way...


----------



## penguin (Feb 23, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> too much of iron and zinc can be bad.LOL but if you have a defiency in it,im not sure what is wrong. your body may just be reacting to it a certain way...



I know I have trouble absorbing some nutrients, which might be due to my fatty liver. I think I need to play around with different levels of iron to see what's too much and what's okay. It's annoying!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 23, 2011)

penguin said:


> I know I have trouble absorbing some nutrients, which might be due to my fatty liver. I think I need to play around with different levels of iron to see what's too much and what's okay. It's annoying!



It's really hard for women of childbearing age to have too much iron. We lose so much during menstruation, plus we absorb so very little of iron we take in in supplement form (about 3%). Zinc is a little different, because too much zinc can throw off our copper levels because they fight for the same binding sites on cells. Iron and calcium also fight for the same binding sites too, and for some reason, it usually "wins".

If you're worried that your iron levels are too high, it's an easy thing to get checked, but I'd be shocked if yours were too high unless you had some sort of metabolic disorder. Always possible, though, so always worth checking.


----------



## penguin (Feb 24, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> It's really hard for women of childbearing age to have too much iron. We lose so much during menstruation, plus we absorb so very little of iron we take in in supplement form (about 3%). Zinc is a little different, because too much zinc can throw off our copper levels because they fight for the same binding sites on cells. Iron and calcium also fight for the same binding sites too, and for some reason, it usually "wins".
> 
> If you're worried that your iron levels are too high, it's an easy thing to get checked, but I'd be shocked if yours were too high unless you had some sort of metabolic disorder. Always possible, though, so always worth checking.



Oh, I'm not worried that they're too high - I know they're low. But iron tablets don't work well with me. I get exhausted, completely drained, when I take them. It's worse than without them. I think there might be too much iron in these multivitamins for me. I might try taking half a tablet a day to see how that goes.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> I know I have trouble absorbing some nutrients, which might be due to my fatty liver. I think I need to play around with different levels of iron to see what's too much and what's okay. It's annoying!



yeah,sometomes problem nutrients can just be certain intestenial problems.but i would be careful with the iron though,i would see a doc first.even if you have to see one until you get to the right one.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> Oh, I'm not worried that they're too high - I know they're low. But iron tablets don't work well with me. I get exhausted, completely drained, when I take them. It's worse than without them. I think there might be too much iron in these multivitamins for me. I might try taking half a tablet a day to see how that goes.



Iron is one of the hardest nutrients to digest,so it will get you down when used,it can take alot out of you.Iron can definitly do a number on your digestional tract if your not careful.LOL it's also best to eat food when your taking Iron,also don't take Iron with another intesitinal vitamin like calcium or vitamin c,bad mix.LOL


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 25, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Iron is one of the hardest nutrients to digest,so it will get you down when used,it can take alot out of you.Iron can definitly do a number on your digestional tract if your not careful.LOL it's also best to eat food when your taking Iron,also don't take Iron with another intesitinal vitamin like calcium or vitamin c,bad mix.LOL



Actually, that's not quite true. Taking Iron with Vitamin C increases its absorption and there are, in fact, several formulations that have Vitamin C in them to help make it more bioavailable. I just take mine with orange juice, and get plenty of ascorbic acid that way.

Definitely true about calcium, though, since they fight for the same binding sites (at least that's what I've been led to believe). It can also be blocked by B vitamins, including fortified cereals.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 26, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Actually, that's not quite true. Taking Iron with Vitamin C increases its absorption and there are, in fact, several formulations that have Vitamin C in them to help make it more bioavailable. I just take mine with orange juice, and get plenty of ascorbic acid that way.
> 
> Definitely true about calcium, though, since they fight for the same binding sites (at least that's what I've been led to believe). It can also be blocked by B vitamins, including fortified cereals.




hmm i see,guess i got a few things mixed up,thanks for the correction. LOL


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 26, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> hmm i see,guess i got a few things mixed up,thanks for the correction. LOL



Well unless what I was told was wrong, but that info has been pretty consistent from all of the providers I've worked with over the years. 

What I didn't know for the longest time was that B vitamins could block the absorption of iron. That seemed really odd but I noticed that when I stopped taking my iron with my B complex my levels shot up much more rapidly. So now I take it on its own with a glass of OJ.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 26, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Well unless what I was told was wrong, but that info has been pretty consistent from all of the providers I've worked with over the years.
> 
> What I didn't know for the longest time was that B vitamins could block the absorption of iron. That seemed really odd but I noticed that when I stopped taking my iron with my B complex my levels shot up much more rapidly. So now I take it on its own with a glass of OJ.



wow that really does sound great,you are knowledgeable.i learnt most of my vitamin knowledge online,from reading articles,websites,etc.so you could be right haha.LOL it has been awhile since i have reasearched vitamins and the like though,so i might have to go back to refresh my memory fully.lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

Nurse Vickie to the rescue!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 28, 2011)

I've been taking a Glucosamine/Chondroitin supplement for about two weeks and I've noticed a difference already.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 28, 2011)

Recent news re Vitamin D and breast cancer. http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/02/110222140546.htm


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I've been taking a Glucosamine/Chondroitin supplement for about two weeks and I've noticed a difference already.




i agree,i always notice things when i take my vitamins,i just feel much better.:bow::happy:


----------



## Pauline (Mar 2, 2011)

I dont know if its safe after WLS and i havent taken it but i have a friend who is a breast cancer survivor and her doctor recommended to her because it has like 29 vitamins and minerals plus extra stuff you would get from all of the leafy greens and fruits you should eat but dont. I want to try it and it comes with or without iron and for men or women under or over age 55. I think it is by "Natures way" and i know CVS sells it but i found it for $6 something for 90 capsules (different amounts/prices available) online with $4.99 shipping. Ive attached a link to it, scroll down and it tells you all of the good stuff in it. Hope it helps someone 

~Paulee :kiss2:


http://www.vitacost.com/Natures-Way-Alive-Multi-Vitamin-180-Tablets/


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 2, 2011)

Pauline said:


> I dont know if its safe after WLS and i havent taken it but i have a friend who is a breast cancer survivor and her doctor recommended to her because it has like 29 vitamins and minerals plus extra stuff you would get from all of the leafy greens and fruits you should eat but dont. I want to try it and it comes with or without iron and for men or women under or over age 55. I think it is by "Natures way" and i know CVS sells it but i found it for $6 something for 90 capsules (different amounts/prices available) online with $4.99 shipping. Ive attached a link to it, scroll down and it tells you all of the good stuff in it. Hope it helps someone
> 
> ~Paulee :kiss2:
> 
> ...



Nature's Way is pretty good and affordable,alot and most of my vitamins are from them.:happy:


----------



## Arlen (Mar 25, 2011)

The comparison of the Vitamins and supplements is good for the every one.
they can take help from this thread. I think every one will prefer vitamin then the supplement.


----------



## Hodson (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi there, I am taking the multivitamin and also a vegan. I think that being a vegetarian I don't need any kind of the extra supplement's or vitamin's as my deficiency is covered by the veggies and multivitamin's.....


----------



## Vespertine (May 27, 2011)

I've been on a supplementing kick lately...

Vitamin C @ 5-10 grams
Calcium @ 500-1000mg (with magnesium)
Iron @ 25mg
Probiotics @ 20 billion
Vitamin D3 @ 10-15,000iu

I have been adding things in slowly over the months to try to see what effect everything has. I started with D3 and felt significant increase in energy and sense of well-being/positive mood. I moved on to Vit C, which I used to take religiously for my skin to great effect. I feel the higher doses of C give me more energy, mental clarity, and it definitely helps my skin look better. The calcium, idk if I feel it does anything noticeable but I 'should' take it so I am. The probiotics, idk what to think. They're not the type from the fridge so I know it can't be too effective. I am also getting my vitamin B's regularly from energy shots/drinks, and those make me feel...well, energetic.

I've always skated on the edge of anemia but hated the irony bile I'd get from supplementing, though I have found taking it a little before meals mercifully stops that experience. It does make me kind of drowsy, and if I am already a bit tired it will put me to napland. IDK why? I do feel 'stronger' from the regular iron. 

I'm looking into A and E next, and my next batch of D3 also has potassium.


----------



## bonified (May 27, 2011)

Here you can find a detailed table of the most important vitamins.
Indicated is in which food it is most, the effectiveness, what happens at deficiency and overdosing, the daily need, who has an advanced need and the qualities of the vitamins.


http://jumk.de/bmi/vitamin-table.php


----------

